# Dog walking?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

The other day i asked my dad if I could have a hedgehog for my birthday he said no and i asked him why and he said because they cost to much, so i asked if I earned the money myself including for the cage and stuff could I get one, he said yea. So I was wondering is dog walking a good way to go? There are alot of dog owners in my neighborhood, and how old do I have to be? Do I need a lisence? I'm in the UK btw. If I wouldn't be able to do that what else could I do as a saturday job type thing?

My words of wisdom are: A nod is as good as a wink to a blind badger!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I personally wouldn't hire anyone under 18. Just because of the way of the world, I would need forms signed saying if anything were to happen along the walk (you get hurt, etc) that it is not the person's fault and a paper like that would need someone over 18 or the guardian to sign the paperwork. 

Just remember that hedgehogs need a large cage, wheel, good quality food, and vet care. That all costs more money then just the price of the hog.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree. I have a pet sitting business and everything is done by contracts. I also have insurance. It is for both myself and the client. What about babysitting, would you make much doing that?


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

My jobs in the U.S. before I turned 18 that were completely legal and paid for by family friends so liability wasn't an issue:

Babysitting
Petsitting
Dogwalking
Barn Mucking
Computer Programming/Repair
FIling
Mailouts
Lawn Mowing
House Cleaning
Newspaper and telephone book delivery
Call-taker
Etc. miscellaneous jobs like caulking a driveway and junk like that.

I had a car, clothes, food, and school fees to pay for while maintaining a high GPA to get into a good college on a full ride since my family refused to pay for anything after I turned 16. There are a lot of things you can do if you ask around in your neighborhood to see if you can make a 20 here and there by helping on projects. The idea of having contracts or being 18 for anything is silly, since there are many teens that have to pay for a lot of things themselves. Getting some work in now will be good anyway to have job experience for later! Plus under the table work isn't something you have to declare on taxes, if that's how it works in the UK.


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice!! But I might even give dogwalking a go! If that doesn't work I'll try something else!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Why do you think having contracts is silly? If you have a registered business, the sitter and client have to have an understanding and agree on different points. I would never not have a contract. I have never had a client thinking it is not a good practise and the contract is for their peace of mind too.



eskye said:


> My jobs in the U.S. before I turned 18 that were completely legal and paid for by family friends so liability wasn't an issue:
> 
> Babysitting
> Petsitting
> ...


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

For a registered business, all right. I actually meant the idea that people wouldn't hire some kid to walk their dog without a contract and them being 18. That's what I think is silly. Those are the kind of jobs that kids need to actually get a job later! It's funny that it's not suggested that someone would only hire someone 18 or older or through contact to babysit a child, but it's a requirement for pets. Both of those things are jobs that are common for kids to do in neighborhoods - why are there more requirements to feed a dog than to watch over a child?

That's all I meant by silly. If it's an actual business for nannies or pet sitting, I know contracts are a must for liability purposes. But this is a kid, and they just need to make a few hundred dollars. I'd trust a kid without a contract more readily than an adult, if I knew their parents.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with your points. I also think priorities are messed up where children and pets are concerned. I get paid the same as if I babysat a child in my home as I do for a dog..and I charge a reasonable price, some charge a lot more. There's a lot of people taking their dogs to large warehouse doggie daycares, the fee is the same. I don't get that unless the dog has separation anxiety issues. 100-125 a week for daycare, same or less for a child. 

I have to say too that I rarely come across kids doing jobs for $$ like grass cutting, snow shovelling etc in my neighborhood unfortunateIy. I would love to hire a kid,, I hate shovelling snow or grass cutting!


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!


----------

